# Wasp brace height



## krawlin5 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have and old Browning Wasp that im trying to shoot. What is the brace height suppose to be? 56''@45pounds @ 28'' draw I have a little longer draw. Exactly where do I measure from, I measured today from back of handle and only get 6'' what length string do I need?


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2016)

Measure from deepest section of the grip to the string and to raise it just twist the string up more. A 52" string should be correct. I would twist it up to about 7.5 inches to start with


----------



## krawlin5 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Clipper (Aug 30, 2016)

According to my internet search the factory recommended brace height is 6 3/4 to 7 1/2 inches.  Mine shoots good at 7 1/8.  This bow is not designed to use a fast flight string.  Stay with Dacron.  You have a really good shooting bow.


----------

